# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Lỗi Windows >  Lỗi font chữ trong thông tin bài hát trên Windows 8.1

## linht1106k1

máy tính mình đang chạy hđh windows 8.1. trong một số bài hát có một số chữ bị lỗi font như hình bên dưới. lỗi này chỉ xuất hiện trong thông tin bài hát như là tên title, artist, album còn bên ngoài như tên file và tên folder không bị gì. các file này khi xem trong windows 7 thì không bị lỗi này. có ai biết lỗi này không giúp mình với?

[img]http://i1144.photobucket.com/albums/o492/bluedragonit/picture1.jpg" border="0" alt="" />[/img]

----------


## toihoitoi

*trả lời: lỗi font chữ trong thông tin bài hát trên windows 8.1*

về lỗi này là do lỗi font chữ bên windows 8 không hỗ trợ kiểu font chữ mà file nhạc của bạn. bạn có thể copy font chữ từ win 7 qua win 8 thì font chữ bạn được hiển thị đầy đủ

----------


## trinhhiep.camera

*trả lời: lỗi font chữ trong thông tin bài hát trên windows 8.1*




> về lỗi này là do lỗi font chữ bên windows 8 không hỗ trợ kiểu font chữ mà file nhạc của bạn. bạn có thể copy font chữ từ win 7 qua win 8 thì font chữ bạn được hiển thị đầy đủ


mình đã copy toàn bộ font chữ từ win 7 qua win 8 nhưng vẫn không được bạn à. mà lỗi này chỉ xuất hiện khi mình gõ tiếng việt có dấu trong thông tin bài hát thôi, còn khi đặt tên file hoặc folder thì vẫn bình thường. có phải là font chữ trong thông tin về bài hát không phải là font unicode không nhỉ, có cách nào để thay đổi font chữ cho những mục đó không bạn?

----------

